# Best of Show, a G220 and an Audi A3 = Wet Looks



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

So last weekend saw a detail of my own A3. It only saw a full correction about 3 months ago and TBH the paint had only a few light swirls so I opted for Menzerna Final Finish PO85RD on a Meguiars Polishing Pad via my G220 that easily took care of the odd swirl plus burnished to a high gloss finish. So here are a few befores to show it was a bit dirty before I got going:



















It had previously had 2x coats of Raceglaze 55 on it, with a top up after about 6 weeks and TBH this stuff is excellent. It has nice glossy looks with top durability as you can see from the beading:



















My LSP of choice was Swisswax Best of Show, and whilst I had tried it out on a panel or two I had never actually applied it fully to my car and must say it is great. Easy on, and even easier off with fantastic looks. I was very pleased with the finish and must say this is the best I think the car has ever looked and the pictures just don't do it justice.

The process was:

1. Soaked the wheels in Megs Wheel Brightener and PW Rinsed.
2. Washed wheels with Mitt and EZ Detail Brush using Dodo BTBM Shampoo.
3. Soaked the car in APC with my AB foam lance.
4. PW Rinsed.
5. Washed using the 2BM, SP Mitt, and Duragloss 901 Shampoo, then PW Rinsed. Proof the Grit Guard works:










6. Clayed using Megs LT and Sonus Green Clay (worst than I expected after 3 months since the last clay):










7. Tyres soaked in Megs APC then agitated with a brush:










8. Soaked the car in AB Snow Foam and PW Rinsed.
9. Dried using Sonus Der Wonder and Megs LT.
10. Polished car via Megs G220 using Menzerna Final Finish PO85RD on a Meguiars Polishing Pad. In the garage:










11. Dodo Lime Prime Lite applied using a Megs Foam Pad and buffed with a Monster Fluffy - I really think this stuff adds a nice depth and wetness to the paint.
12. 2x coats of Swissvax Best of Show (need I say any more?).
13. Rain-X on the windscreen.
14. 2x coats of CG Wheel Guard on the Alloys.
15. Exhaust cleaned with AG Metal Polish:

Before:










After:










16. Tyres and Trim treated with CH New Look Trim Gel

So here are the afters:






















































































































Flake-tastic:














































Some beading pics:



















I also gave the GF's VW Fox and good clean and top-up with Dodo Supernatural V2:




























Thanks for looking :thumb:


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Great deep wet finish on the Audi. Excellent effort!


----------



## WyattEarp (Mar 9, 2008)

Excellent turnaround.:thumb::thumb: Keep up the great work


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks people :thumb: No work in progress shots or correction pics as there was little correction to take pics of.


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

Looks great, I'd be interested to see how it holds out durability wise. I got 5-6 weeks from mine and that was it, nothing left at all which I was a bit disappointed with.


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Top detail! A3 has a deep glossy look, roof pick looks good..:thumb:
Nice wet looking silver Fox.:thumb:
Wonder how BOS looks on black Civics.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

excellent work on both the cars, they look great


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

That is wet, and a stunning car, I might get one


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice finish on both cars.


----------



## dawkinsrover (Mar 4, 2008)

Great finish on both cars as always Alex!


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

It does look so, so wet in those pictures. Given that pictures mask some of the finish it must look superb in the flesh:doublesho


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

top job.

looks like a brand new car.......... only better


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice,

I particularly like the shot with all of the metal flakes showing

Sveneng


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Very nice work - results like that highlight why it is still my favourite wax.


----------



## KnightUnit (Dec 31, 2007)

wow, looking very wet with BOS. Nice work mate.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

excellent work on both the cars. Great finish. Love the way the trees look upside down on that roof, Great affect :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks awesome Alex - really well done!!

Out of interest, have you tried SNv2 on your A3?

The Fox looks amazing for wax on silver IMO.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Wheelie_Clean said:


> It does look so, so wet in those pictures. Given that pictures mask some of the finish it must look superb in the flesh:doublesho


Thanks and yes it looks much better in the flesh :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Looks awesome Alex - really well done!!
> 
> Out of interest, have you tried SNv2 on your A3?
> 
> The Fox looks amazing for wax on silver IMO.


Thanks mate - no not tried the SNV2 yet on my A3 but no doubt I will soon and I am very impressed with it on the Fox and the other cars I've put it on :thumb:


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_Great work Alex and the paint flake is pop-tastic:thumb:_


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Great work on the A3 and i bet the Gf is happy with the fox too :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Love that car, nice work!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

That looks superb!!!! Very Very wet! Well done mate - cracking job!:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

KleenChris said:


> Great work on the A3 and i bet the Gf is happy with the fox too :thumb:


Thanks and she is indeed - only problem is I am expected to keep it that way :wall:


----------



## ghosty (Aug 14, 2008)

proper shiny:thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Great Job Alex :thumb:

Some serious shine going on there mate !


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Stunning. great photography as always.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> Thanks people :thumb: No work in progress shots or correction pics as there was little correction to take pics of.


Top job Alex :thumb:. Like the process for stripping LSP etc.
I used some Colly 476 last week, 2 coats. 
Plenty of beading......


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks Guys :thumb:



_daveR said:


> Looks great, I'd be interested to see how it holds out durability wise. I got 5-6 weeks from mine and that was it, nothing left at all which I was a bit disappointed with.


Hmm, I would have expected longer TBH - I'll report back and let you know.



Big Bru said:


> Top detail! A3 has a deep glossy look, roof pick looks good..:thumb:
> Nice wet looking silver Fox.:thumb:
> Wonder how BOS looks on black Civics.


Very nice I would imagine


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

dibbs26 said:


> Top job Alex :thumb:. Like the process for stripping LSP etc.
> I used some Colly 476 last week, 2 coats.
> Plenty of beading......


Thanks - yep Colly does that :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Top work as always Alex


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

nice work fella :thumb:


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Looks very good, BoS is one of fav waxes too.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Cheer people for the kind words :thumb:


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Audi looks fantastic buddy. Well done!
________
Suzuki DR400


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks mate.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow!!! That looks gorgeous mate!! :argie:


----------



## boxstaman (Jun 25, 2007)

Not bad for an amateur.......
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Love it mate. Really nice.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks mate - knew I could count on you for some nice works :thumb:


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

nice finish :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Cheers Slick.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

_daveR said:


> Looks great, I'd be interested to see how it holds out durability wise. I got 5-6 weeks from mine and that was it, nothing left at all which I was a bit disappointed with.


Well its been about 5-6 weeks since I applied this and I can say it is still holding up very well indeed - no need for a top up really but I may do one for fun


----------



## 911fanatic (Sep 10, 2007)

Looks Fantastic! great job.


----------



## jamie_222 (May 29, 2007)

Audi looks really good, nice and tidy

Jamie


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Good work that man


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Very nice finish on the A3 - top work...!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks people - gave it another coat at the weekend and it looks great :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*Hi BOS*

Hi Alex, Just what I had expected to find :thumb: and enough newbies about to breath a little life into one of last years classic details

Brilliant work and sensational finish. Blue really does look wet :doublesho

Looks like the kids inheritance is taking another hit :lol::lol:


----------



## Dean_82 (Feb 21, 2007)

looks mint mate!!:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Blimey! What a finish on the A3 :doublesho That really is amazingly deep and wet looking, Alex!! Top work fella :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:

(The VW looks great as well, obviously, but I think you'll agree the Audi's stealing the show somewhat in this thread )


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi m8, i dont know why but i always thought that was a fiesta in your avatar! lol

Anyway, now i know it isnt. Absolute gorgeous A3 - a real credit to you m8.


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

Love your write ups/pics, audi looks awesome, in fact they both do


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for the comments people - its got some Zym0l on it currently so I'll try and get up some pics


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

very nice indeed mate:thumb:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

looks cracking:thumb:


----------

